# 69 trunk lettering



## 69ponlem (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm swapping out my trunk lid due to rust that keeps bleeding back through.When I bought the car a couple of years ago it came with an extra trunk lid thats in good shape(lucky me).My 69 Lemans has the seperate PONTIAC letters with 14 or so mounting holes.The replacement lid is set up for the PONTIAC with a total of 4 mounting holes with PONTIAC having a solid bar under the lettering.Anybody know what model this lid came off of?I'm guessing a Tempest.Thanks for any info.


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

The trunk lid on my 69 Tempest CustomS originally had the "one piece" PONTIAC emblem as you described.


----------

